# Mt. Amanzi trade for Italy



## banzai (Jun 12, 2006)

I am fairly new to the whole TS thing but recently purchased 2 weeks of Mt. Amanzi from another Tug-er.  So far we have booked a week just outside D.C. during the 4th of July week, and a week at Red Lodge, Mt.  to go snowboarding the week after Christmas this year.

My brother is looking to go to Italy with his wife as part of their honeymoon so I put in an ongoing search just to see what I could pull with it.  I got a call today from an RCI rep telling me that Residence la Ferriera is available for the time they are looking to go.  It looks really nice.  I wish we had the time to take the trip.  I was sceptical of getting any hits for Italy this late.  Hopefully we will continue get this type of results with our SA weeks.


----------

